# How Do You Page?



## spoon (Dec 20, 2005)

There is "paging" tabs for each category.  However, I don't see this feature for an individual thread that has many many posts or replies?  How do you go from one page to the next?


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 20, 2005)

spoon said:
			
		

> There is "paging" tabs for each category.  However, I don't see this feature for an individual thread that has many many posts or replies?  How do you go from one page to the next?



If I understand you correctly, go to this thread that has reached 3 pages of posts at this point:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13984

...  Look above and below the right side of the area where the message text is posted.  Click on the individual page numbers to go there, or on the > to go to the next page.

Since this relates to the bulletin board, I'm moving it from TUG General to TUG BBS.


----------



## spoon (Dec 21, 2005)

*I Found the Answer*

I found why I wasn't seeing the page# tab.  On each thread there is a "Display Mode" tab at the top and to the right.  My setting was "hybrid".  Under this setting the page prompt does NOT appear.  Once I changed the displkay mode to "linear" then the page prompt starting appearing.


----------

